# Who's more GANGSTER: Aerorobyn or TurranMC



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

*Note: Dolls/stuffed animals in the background*












*Note: The Pimp-Mobile. *


What do you fine PC peeps think? :wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I am laughing so hard, I can't even type! But I voted :happy:


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

You forgot to note the Penguin clock near the top right. I fucking love that clock.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

You have the drug dealer car. You get my vote. And i voted to make babies with you. (even though youre a lesbian). And i voted that TurranMC is a bitch, because that seems to be popular opinion.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

lol...... ...lol! ............................... ..........lol!!!!!!!!!

aaww there is no poll option for lol! :tongue:

I'd say the beads cancel out the fluffy teddies. And the MC is just pure dedication! REP'ZNT!
^_^


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

TurranMC said:


> You forgot to note the Penguin clock near the top right. I fucking love that clock.


Yeah because the penguin clock is gangster right?!? lol


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

Aerorobyn ftw, representin the hood of TX


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Lmfao.. this is hilarious.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I love how making babies with me has the lowest number of votes. :crying: And all this time I thought people wanted my babies!!!


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

I vote "present" and thus abstain from the bloodbath that this will turn into. =P


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> I love how making babies with me has the lowest number of votes. :crying: And all this time I thought people wanted my babies!!!


Its just that turrans gangsta'ness outshines you in my desire to impregnate you. I think its his white-tee. :/


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Promethea said:


> Its just that turrans gangsta'ness outshines you in my desire to impregnate you. I think its his white-tee. :/


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

LOLOLOL oh my goodness.


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that Turran looks like he's from the dead center of Cleveland or Detroit, whereas Aero looks like she's from a gated community. Plus, y'know, you kind of have to vote for a guy with a penguin clock. I mean, shit, a penguin clock. Damn that's masculine. The TV on a box contributes a bit, too.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I hate to say it Robyn, but you're just not Gangsta to me. You look like a sophisticated young lady. Now, if you were wearing a tube top and some booty shorts with lots of fake jewelry, then we could talk. You also need to add some weaponry to your ensemble. Pack a gat or something. You could always just cut to the chase and post a photo of yourself busting a cap in someone too. 

I think you also need to point out that more than half of the objects in Turran's room are stolen. I believe that contributes a +100 to his Gangsta-ness. 

I voted to have your babies Robyn. Don't worry, I'll let you get me good and pregnant so I can hang out in our kitchen barefoot. I also voted that Turran is a bitch. Not because it's popular opinion, but because he fucking is one. _Bitch_.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Turran's a bitch, but he does have some gangster qualities:

Broke, Fundereducated!, "attractive", and wears AWESOME cloths. Twenty-nine, two for fifty!

I vote Turran.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I found a picture of Turran


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't see, the "me" option. :crazy: Anyway, I voted for Turran is a bitch.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I voted for both Aerorobyn and Turran ahahahaha:tongue:


----------

